# Submit LTC paperwork but move before getting



## rixxy (Nov 22, 2017)

Hey all I have a question,


I will be submitting got LTC paperwork in the town I love in. What would happen if I moved while the LTC is being processed? Should I call the Firearms Record Bureau for an answer or could I pick up my LTC in my old town and then just submit the required documentation staring I moved? I don' want to wait months for my LTC and thus delay moving but I don't want to wait to submit the paperwork after moving to the new town.

Advice please!
Rixxy


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

Best advice would be ask with the department you filed with. Unless it's Boston in which case you are pretty much screwed.


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

Are you a renewal or a new applicant? I would contact the firearms licensing officer in the town you originally applied and ask for their advice. They could tell you to just wait and change it when it comes in. To change your address with the Firearms Record Bureau is a simple form sent via certified mail.


----------



## rixxy (Nov 22, 2017)

felony said:


> Are you a renewal or a new applicant? I would contact the firearms licensing officer in the town you originally applied and ask for their advice. They could tell you to just wait and change it when it comes in. To change your address with the Firearms Record Bureau is a simple form sent via certified mail.


Hi Felony,

It is a new first time LTC application. The reason I worry is that you have 30 days yo change your address when you love but what if my licensed hasn't even been issued yet is my worry. I just want to get my LTC asap!

Thanks


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

If you don't have a LTC, you can't file a change of address until you get it. Just sayin'.


----------



## Treehouse413 (Mar 7, 2016)

rixxy said:


> Hi Felony,
> 
> It is a new first time LTC application. The reason I worry is that you have 30 days yo change your address when you love but what if my licensed hasn't even been issued yet is my worry. I just want to get my LTC asap!
> 
> Thanks





rixxy said:


> Hi Felony,
> 
> It is a new first time LTC application. The reason I worry is that you have 30 days yo change your address when you love but what if my licensed hasn't even been issued yet is my worry. I just want to get my LTC asap!
> 
> Thanks


I do licensing and honestly I wouldn't care . Once the FRB sends them to us I activate , call you, and move on.


----------

